# _tons_ of aliased IPs... how best to configure?

## corey_s

I'm going to be experimenting on a machine, on which I want to configure a sh*t ton of IPs...  for instance, like up to maybe 512 IPs or so ....

How best to proceed?

One massive  config_eth0=( "x.x.x.x/23 x.x.x.x/23 x.x.x.x/23 etc. etc." ) in /etc/conf.d/net seems a bit... straining things to say the least.  Is there a shorthand method of doing this?

Or should I bail on /etc/conf.d/net altogether in lieu of an /etc/local.d/ approach, say, just adding a bunch of ifconfig lines into /etc/local.d/ifconfig.start ?

Thanks!

----------

## corey_s

 *corey_s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> One massive  config_eth0=( "x.x.x.x/23 x.x.x.x/23 x.x.x.x/23 etc. etc." ) in /etc/conf.d/net seems a bit... straining things to say the least.  Is there a shorthand method of doing this?!

 

Well it looks like this thread answers the question with regards to a shorthand notation.

Though I wonder whether the above is still kinda pressing it, and whether it would be better to stick with a bunch of ifconfig lines in an /etc/local.d/ script?

 *Quote:*   

> Or should I bail on /etc/conf.d/net altogether in lieu of an /etc/local.d/ approach, say, just adding a bunch of ifconfig lines into /etc/local.d/ifconfig.start ?

 

----------

## chiefbag

I don't see the problem with using the /etc/conf.d/net file.

It should only take a few mins to horse in the ip addresses you need.

If you are going to be using sequential address why not create a script to generate the net file, that will save you on the manual process  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

As I hinted in the thread that the OP cited, if you can generate the addresses via a script, then they can be generated as net is evaluated, rather than using a generated net file.

----------

